# Protean Tanks



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I have received my Protean tanks from TROW and all is now settled between us. Thanks, TDK


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Excellent! Good news.

Glad it worked out.

Looking forward to getting mine as well.

s


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I have one of his tanks and really look forward to getting more. Glad to hear things are squared away. NOW I'M WAITING FOR A BUILD THREAD!

Shaw


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have about 37 tanks coming soon. especially a 275 thats going in the wall


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

laylow said:


> I have one of his tanks and really look forward to getting more. Glad to hear things are squared away. NOW I'M WAITING FOR A BUILD THREAD!
> 
> Shaw


That's funny, I have been waiting so see one on the tank you had!


----------

